# new GW tools next week



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GW will release a new tool kit and tool next week including some very snazzy looking clippers, tool kit has a cloth roll pouch this time. 
Pictures to follow


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm really getting tired of slating them for the over the odds prices they charge, but you can be guarantee that these will cost way over what you could buy them for in a hardware or model makers shop.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

> Via this website http://descansodelescriba.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/portada-de-la-wdw-12.html
> 
> This is the cover of the next WDW, the number 12.On this new number, which will be between Friday and Saturday in stores, it seems that the only novelty as such there is the The Ultimate Hobby Accessories . Indeed, I have passed what are the latest news and along with Altar Of War ( should not be for sale anymore? ), is more than anything theme tools hobby and others " -Pincer modeling Citadel: New pincers made ​​of aluminum and steel sheet. Citaldel-blade modeling. retractable knife comes with 5 parts modeling. sculpting Citadel-Set: Set of 3 sculpting tools, one with a special head for applying textured paints and brushes not mess our . -Drill.: Citadel Drill Manual 3 bits of different thicknesses -Set.: lime Citadel Set of 2 limes to round the edges of thumbnails -Clean burrs Citadel: Made of steel, perfect for cleaning lines mold. - Citadel Tool Set. aforementioned All tools in a handy carrying case to keep them " If you have told me is true, except some of the tools from the set of sculpted everything else already or do not see much sense ( A specified tool deburring metal? ) The rest is what you see on the cover, a battle report of The Hobbit, Astra Militarum and allies and typical items relleno.No out at first glance the new thumbnails. Thanks people of 40K Overlords


Leaving this here ok


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm really getting tired of slating them for the over the odds prices they charge, but you can be guarantee that these will cost way over what you could buy them for in a hardware or model makers shop.


The clippers look pretty good in my opinion and they will still be far cheaper than what I pay for mine  but yes I expect GW will be asking for a premium price for the tools.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I love their clippers, and I've never found any that have the same comfort and heft in a DIY shop.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Those clippers look ok but see for yourself,


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouh noes. Now I won‘t be able to get hold of my weekly dose of limited edition crack.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry, but, I don't see the point in making a limited edition tool set.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Because it increases demand, its an old sales technique called "fear of loss", limited stock, last chance to buy,last time at this price, when its gone its gone, etc etc these statements make people buy stuff they may not need because they fear they are missing out or isnt enough to go around or in the case of limited editions they are part of a club who managed to get the item while others didnt, it works most of the time too. Look at the limited edition codex and rule books, crazy ass prices for essentially the same product but they sell because they are slightly out of the ordinary and our particular brand of geek also has a taste for collecting.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Sorry, but, I don't see the point in making a limited edition tool set.


From what I understand the set is limited edition but the tools will be available individually after this.

Frankly, they're too expensive for my taste. If they were gold leafed and anointed with the tears of a thousand angry neckbeards I'd understand, but as is I just don't see a point in spending that much on the stuff.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Zion said:


> From what I understand the set is limited edition but the tools will be available individually after this.
> 
> Frankly, they're too expensive for my taste. If they were gold leafed and anointed with the tears of a thousand angry neckbeards I'd understand, but as is I just don't see a point in spending that much on the stuff.


I completely agree with you on the prices. I can get the same items at my local craft store at half the price GW is selling them for. They might not have the comfy grip on them but they do there job just fine. Sometimes even better than GW's. The best deal I got was an exacto blade set that came with 3 types of handles and a nice array of blades for 20 bucks all thanx to a 40% off coupon I printed online.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow! Just got a look at the new tools on the GW site and their prices are downright ridiculous!


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm actually really annoyed that they went back to files again and got rid of the emory boards, I loved those things cus it would let me get rid of any seems and file down green stuff really nicely, the files always left scratches. The rest of the tools do look really nice though, even if they are overpriced


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

you're paying for the limited edition aspect more than just the tools. Its all a promotional effort for the new website, LE gets a buzz going


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

If you price the tools they're a bit cheaper by themselves, so you're not even getting the bag for free.


----------



## Lanfear (Mar 23, 2011)

Limited edition my puckered balloon knot!!! These prices are for the mentally ill!! What else can be made 'limited edition' in order to triple the actual value price? Glue, green stuff? 
Oh wait, can't use my glue 'cos it's 'limited edition'!

Having limited edition models for the tabletop I can accept but a f**kin metal file and some hardware tools, really, really!!
I know I don't need to buy them (and I won't) but packaging this sort of stuff up to get extra money out of some people is poor form. I think in this case a little value for money would go a long way and, crucially, sell more.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> you're paying for the limited edition aspect more than just the tools. Its all a promotional effort for the new website, LE gets a buzz going


I gotta say I doubt this since you can't get the knife online which means that you'll have to buy the LE set in store instead.

And just for anyone who missed it: only the full kit with the bag is LE. Everything else should be for sale as normal.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> I gotta say I doubt this since you can't get the knife online which means that you'll have to buy the LE set in store instead.
> 
> And just for anyone who missed it: only the full kit with the bag is LE. Everything else should be for sale as normal.



I am only talking about what is being sold through the website.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> I am only talking about what is being sold through the website.


And how is that different from anything else they sell? Everything they sell is sold on their website afterall.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> And how is that different from anything else they sell? Everything they sell is sold on their website afterall.



Wtf? Promoting limited edition items through their brand new websites online store front rings attention to the website for any number of reasons.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Wtf? Promoting limited edition items through their brand new websites online store front rings attention to the website for any number of reasons.


Again, they do that with _every release_ how are the tools any different/more special in that regard?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I never said they were unique, i said they were expensive because you are paying for the limited availability. The "limited edition" label on them.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

They are damn sexy though. If only i had a wage coming in rather than being a poor student!

(Birthday presents aside) this is quite clearly aimed at hobbyists who aren't spending all their money on grey plastic crack already, those who have a bit of cash floating around at the end of every month. The sorts of people who are looking to make their hobby experience feel just a little more 'special'. Basically, dads. GW's equivalent of the 50 something man who spends £1500+ on a racing push bike, lycra shorts and shirt and only goes cycling 3 times.

And in that respect, it's actually quite clever of GW. The rest of the hobby has (relatively) fixed price points (£2 odd for a mini, £30 odd for a vehicle etc). That stuff though is, well, aimed at all their customers whereas these limited edition tools are actually easy money. You're not asking a casual hobbyist to put any more effort into their experience whilst improving that experience a whole lot. This is going for a niche in their market of casual hobbyists with money to burn. And anyway, in the grand scheme of GW's business model, what's £90 for a toolkit compared to say £60 for a limited edition codex?!


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

King Gary said:


> They are damn sexy though. If only i had a wage coming in rather than being a poor student!
> 
> (Birthday presents aside) this is quite clearly aimed at hobbyists who aren't spending all their money on grey plastic crack already, those who have a bit of cash floating around at the end of every month. The sorts of people who are looking to make their hobby experience feel just a little more 'special'. Basically, dads. GW's equivalent of the 50 something man who spends £1500+ on a racing push bike, lycra shorts and shirt and only goes cycling 3 times.


That is a very good point, I mean I haven't bought anything from GW for a very long while accept for bithday presents for friends ecause I have far too much to do, as such I have saved a fair bit of money and these new tools may have given me a reason to spend it without increasing my work load. I mean while other tools may be cheaper for the same thing, none look anywhere near as cool

EDIT: But for the record I am 17 :laugh:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just did a check at my local one dollar shop, gonna cost about 10 bucks aussie.

GW is charging 162 bucks aussie, that is extreme wallet rape


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

http://tomschadleminiatures.blogspo...howComment=1398201346370#c3907977195473647213

An EXCELLENT price comparison. Its an approximately $70 rip off. I pity your mental capacity if you buy this.


----------



## fotoshark (Nov 8, 2013)

What on earth are they thinking? $30+ just for a drill that doesn't even have power?? Normal power drills go for that price or less depending on what you find/look for. What on earth!? I was intending on buying the cutters but again $30+ ??? My xacto and clips will do just fine, forget it......


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just curious, to anyone who purchased these. Does it say "Made in X" anywhere on them?


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Einherjar667 said:


> Just curious, to anyone who purchased these. Does it say "Made in X" anywhere on them?


As far as I am aware GW is moving all there production to the Uk or at least has been moving stuff over the alst couple of year, e.g. all the paints and I believe the minis are too, so I expect it will be Made in Uk on them if it does say anything (probably the box)


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

falcoso said:


> As far as I am aware GW is moving all there production to the Uk or at least has been moving stuff over the alst couple of year, e.g. all the paints and I believe the minis are too, so I expect it will be Made in Uk on them if it does say anything (probably the box)


Makes it a little less of a rip off. If they were made in China, that would be a whole new level of rip off.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Um, I'll pass on this thanks...... :no:


----------

